# AMD Phenom II X2 550 + Gigabyte 790FXT UD5P + LN2 = 6.1GHz



## darklord (Sep 3, 2009)

Some results and pics from our recent LN2 session.

_*Test setup - *_
*AMD Phenom II X2 550BE 0925CPMW
Gigabyte GA-MA790FXT UD5P Bios Ver.F6
Crucial Value DDR3 1333 2 x 1GB @ 1684 7-6-6-18
Corsair HX1000W PSU
Seagate 7200.12 500GB
Gigabyte 7200GS 256MB/Asus 6200TC 64*

*6.134GHz*

*valid.canardpc.com/cache/banner/688989.png

*Super Pi 1m - 11.325s @ 6105MHz* _*WR for X2 550*_
*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/18734/1m.jpg

*Super Pi 32m - 13m 22s @ 5875MHz* _*WR for X2 550*_
*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/18735/32m.jpg

*PiFast - 18.84s @ 6052MHz* _*WR for X2 550*_
*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/18737/pifast.jpg

*wPrime 32M @ 5527MHz* _*WR for X2 550*_
*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/18738/wprime%2032.jpg

*wPrime 1024M @ 5223MHz* _*WR for X2 550*_
*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/18739/wprime%201024.jpg

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/18740/PICT0001.jpg

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/18741/PICT0012.jpg

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/18736/PICT0014.jpg

Thanks


----------



## Krow (Sep 3, 2009)

That's Brilliant man! Great OC job.


----------



## topgear (Sep 6, 2009)

When it comes to eXtreme OC you are the man in our forum 

Just a question - Is that speed is stable enough to pass several hours of prime95, orthos & OCCT test ?

BTW, can you bench crysis with 1024*768 @ low details so that we can compare it with core i7 extreme 975's performance


----------



## darklord (Sep 6, 2009)

topgear said:


> When it comes to eXtreme OC you are the man in our forum
> 
> Just a question - Is that speed is stable enough to pass several hours of prime95, orthos & OCCT test ?
> 
> BTW, can you bench crysis with 1024*768 @ low details so that we can compare it with core i7 extreme 975's performance



I dont do all this to run Prime man  Its purely for benchmarking.
Next time I take it sub zero I will try to run those crysis benchmarks


----------



## topgear (Sep 7, 2009)

I got that buddy ! you are doing this to get best benchmark result possible - keep it up. I'm sure you are going to get some nice result with crysis 

BTW, what about unlocking this baby into quad core & post some even more great benchmark results


----------



## amitash (Sep 7, 2009)

Brilliant!!....u did it again.


----------

